
The success of Go heralds that of Rust - george3d6
https://medium.com/me/stats/post/73cb2e4c0500
======
mockindignant
I stopped reading when it became clear the author just wants to hate on go.

This topic has been discussed here before:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13430108](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13430108)

That comes across as a much more open minded discussion, and far less biased.

